# Need Advice on Buying a Coyote Gun



## voelker67 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm looking to buy a good coyote gun that is powerful, light, and has a small bullet entry. I will most likely be shooting from between 50-200 yards. Please post any advice you have. Thanks


----------



## Dog gon (Dec 22, 2005)

How far are you shooting.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

.223


----------



## dannylilly (Dec 26, 2005)

i have a savage model 11, 223. its light and accurate and the ammo is cheap. i use the 55gr sp very lit pelt damage and will drop them like a rock. :sniper:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a Savage Model 11 in .22-250 with 55 gr. psp, for the range you talking the .223 will be plenty. :sniper:

P.S. Almost wish I had got it in .204 or .223 myself. :sniper:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have heard nothing but good things about the .204. Never tried it myself, but heard the entry is almost undetectable, no exit holes and it shoots straight. I plan on getting on in the near future. Also a .223 is probably one of the most popular calibers and a good one too.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

It's hard to beat the all-around effectiveness and value of the 223 Remington.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I like the 22-250 or the .223 remington :beer:


----------



## Bozman (Nov 15, 2005)

.223 the only way to go bullets are about half the price or less than the 22-250 or .204


----------



## TR220swift (Feb 9, 2006)

I would choose the 204 Ruger


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i have both a 223 and a 204 right now. the 204 is more accurate, and both are light and easy to handle. 223 is a rem 700 adl synthetic stock, the 204 is a savage mdl 16fss. it is a little more comfortable to me, and the recoil on either is very light, so you won't have trouble handling either round.

the big decision is how much practice do you want to do? the ammo for the 204 is almost twice the price, so that is something to consider. the 223 will do anything you will need inside of 300, and do it well. i went to the 204 because in some of the pastures i hunt, you just never know...

:sniper:

place it right, down they go!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

.22-250 in either a Remington 700 STR, or a Remington RangeMaster.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

.223 cheap ammo still accurate. MY body shoots a .223 and when we go to the rifle range he plays games with it. like shoot the center out of the bullseye in so man shots at 200 yards so i would say .223 i shoot a 22-250 mainly cause i shoot prarie daogs too and its just nice to have the distance.


----------



## sleepless in MN (Dec 13, 2005)

I shoot a Savage 22-250 40gr Hornady V-Max, only drops 4.5in @ 300yds never had an exit hole, never had one run...hard to beat in my opinion.


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

i have discovered after calling coyotes since 1973, that just about any gun will work. however, i have become very partial to a lighter weight gun. for example, remington's model 7 in a 223 is a great gun. it's lightweight, and with a good scope is very very accuate. it comes in very handy when you've been spotted and are required to make a slow deliberate move to get him into your sights. i also shoot a remington 700 light varminter in 223. also a nice light gun as well as very accurate.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

220-Swift :wink:


----------



## Bow Cefus (Jul 19, 2007)

Get a savage 10FP or 12FV both are extreamly accurate and well priced. Get a 223.


----------



## 25-06rem. (Jul 6, 2007)

Bozman said:


> .223 the only way to go bullets are about half the price or less than the 22-250 or .204


 :withstupid: .223 and 22-250 both shoot the same bullets


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

My guess is that he meant rounds, not bullets and hes correct. They are less expensive by a good bit.

Jaybic


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

sleepless in MN said:


> I shoot a Savage 22-250 40gr Hornady V-Max, only drops 4.5in @ 300yds never had an exit hole, never had one run...hard to beat in my opinion.


Are you shooting factory ammo or do you handload. Be careful how you answer, it looks lik2 25-06rem is on the lookout for gramatical errors. :lol:


----------



## Bow Cefus (Jul 19, 2007)

Get a savage 10 or 12 in 223. top it off with a tasco target/varmint. You gan get all that for around 700


----------

